# 2003 ser vspec B15 Turbo ???



## dj_dutch (Feb 9, 2006)

What turbo is the best and Where do i find one for my ride????


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=70277 read that


second, you dont have a Vspec, you have a spec V


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbonetics is coming out with a kit in due time, it will be complete, and safe. be patient


----------

